#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Далай-Лама весной 2015 в Киеве. Как получить посвящение у Далай Ламы?

## Иван Донец

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Иван, я живу в Киеве. Я узнал недавно, что Далай Лама дал согласие посетить Киев:
http://uapress.info/ru/news/show/28182
"
Далай Лама весной 2015 года посетит Украину
Духовный лидер буддистов, лауреат Нобелевской премии мира Дарай Лама принял приглашение президента Украинского еврейского комитета Александра Фельдмана посетить Киев. ... Под конец беседы Далай Лама ответил согласием на приглашение нардепа приехать в Украину, чтобы принять участие в Киевском межконфессиональном форуме весной 2015 года. 
"
Я читал чуть ранее, что далай Лама молится за Украину - Далай-лама о Майдане (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3WUybGbI9M).
Лично я достаточно далек от политики, - меня больше интересует духовность.
Я *практиковал медитацию* *Випассану* - 10-дневная медитация, когда я был в Индии. Я попал именно на буддийскую медитацию - я хотел "получить максимум от пребывания в Индии". Но с того времени (2004-5) год я немного больше прогрессировал духовно, и мне теперь ближе медитация "персональная" - то есть такая в которой есть изображения Будды, храмы и т д - как, наверное в тибетском буддизме... такой буддизм мне сейчас более понятен - как же быть буддистом, но нет изображения Будды или Бога (Для Будда - это Бог, я знаю что одним ученикам Будда говорил что Бог есть, другим - что его нет)? 
Расскажу, что я еще попал на диспут с атеистами Украины - на стороне атеистов был атеист Дулуман. Моим аргументом как доказательство Бога - показать ему изображение Бога. Этот атеист умер на мое день рождение. Но вся проблема в том, что я не могу в себе примирить материальное и духовное - это не очень просто. Но я знаю что Далай Лама - одновременно и политический и духовный лидер, и мне этим он интересен. тем более интересен, что он поддерживает развитие науки и не делает противоречия науки и религии (для меня наука - это прежде всего цифры, считаю, и я не считаю что верующий должен отказаться от цифр. Кстати цифры как раз были оказывается придуманны в Индии, а Будда говорил о том что этот материальный мир - это "ноль", шунья - пустота, поэтому надо прийти к Будде, в котором Истина). Мне понравилось что он дал даже благословения на такой проэкт как http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Россия 2045 или Аватар 2045. Это медицинская разработка по "пересадке" сознания (души или "я") человека или другого существа в другое тело, что-то вроде "искусственной реинкарнации". далай лама это поддержал, потому что цель этого проэкта - помогать людям.
У меня немного похожая проблема. Или идея. Как то у меня появилась мысль (как у программиста - это было и остается моим хобби) - можно ли сделать программу которая сама будет превращать текст в "фильм". После того как я рассказал об идее, появился проэкт Киноязык, преобразовывающий текст в аудиовизуальный ряд - http://www.filmlanguage.net/we-need-a-programmer.html, и я впринципе мог бы там работать, но есть некоторые вещи которые меня останавливают. 
Во-первых, оказалось, что искусственный интеллект был придуман одним атеистом Джоном Маккарти. Точнее, в одном интервью говорится, что Маккарти - один из создателей идеи ИИ, но не единственный - до него были и другие, в том числе верующие (к идее ИИ шли люди не одно столетие, и ясно что кто-то из этих ученых - математиков, логиков, программистов - тоже верующий). для меня важен вопрос веры.
Да, я читаю что - "*один год в искусственном интеллекте достаточно чтобы поверить в Бога".* *Алан дж Перлис*
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Перлис, Алан Джей
*
Года работы над искусственным интеллектом достаточно, чтобы заставить поверить в бога.*
http://ru.wikiquote.org/wiki/Алан Перлис
*Алан Джей Перлис (англ. Alan Jay Perlis; 1922—1990) — американский учёный в области информатики.*



но к сожалению, я иногда вижу что это не так. Тот атеист дулуман http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дулуман, Евграф Каленьевич  с которым я говорил на диспуте - он оказывается работал в заведении "Донецкий государственный университет информатики и искусственного интеллекта" (2008-2013), но так и не стал верующим. Что уж говорить - сам основатель идеи Ии и разработчик языка программирования для ИИ - джон Маккарти - атеист и говорит - "для меня бог - это как вовкулака. не верю"... Хотя, *Маккарти все же говорит что даже материя может мыслить*...
И все оказывается очень не просто... с точки зрения индийской философии - есть такой тонкий материальный элемент - интеллект.то есть понятно, что даже интеллект в человеке, в мозгу или где он находится, в сознании (душе) - это все равно материальная "субстанция" - согласно индийской философии санкхья. но Санкхьи есть две: есть 1) религиозная санкхья где аватар - это Бог 2 ) атеистическая санкхья, где аватар - это робот и есть . Санкхья - это метафизика Господа Капилы, и Он говорил, что кроме элементов 
земля вода огонь воздух эфир / разум интеллект (это классические 7 чакр) + ложного эго (ложного я), есть еще и два другие элемента - сознания и сверхсознание - душа и сверхдуша... Разумеется, *атеистическая форма санкхьи отрицает элемент "душа", и элемент "Сверхдуша" (Бог или Будда), и сводит их на уровень материи* - так же как это сейчас в Коммунистической партии Китая - они говорят - Мао дзедун: "Сражение и борьба, война против неба, бога (Будды и т д) - приносит радость"...
Что-то подобное сказал этот отлученный от церкви бывший "священник", а впоследствии - атеист (с 1952-го года и до 2013-го - он был главным пропагандистом атеизма в Украине, одним из заведующих института "научного атеизма" в Укарине... Кстати, в этом смысле* может быть в понимании атеистов - искусственный интеллект - это замена Богу*. ).
Вот пример из недавних событий в Украине. Мы знаем, что в связи с движением в Евросоюз люди вышли на протест против Януковича. Почти так же как в Китае люди вышли на Тянь Ань Мень. В Украине на улицы вышло где-то миллион (или меньше), в Китае (1989 год) же... больше, но вся эта информация скрывается - что были расстреляны или убиты Компартией несколько тысяч людей, и более 10 000 людей было ранено, избито - почти как в Украине на Майдане... 
разумеется, в такое время не остается ничего как думать о ненасилии, о том же буддизме.
Во время этих событий, Луценка облили зеленкой, и кто-то назвал его "аватаром". Луценко принял это как "комплимент". Кернесу это не понравилось, он сказал - "Луценко назвал себя аватаром, но... это же робот! из фильма Аватар понятно что это робот будущего! Луценко - это же робот"! 
Вот в чем проблема! *Луценка потом избили, хотя он был на стороне против Ленина.* Кернес же, несмотря на то что его наградила какая-то церковь, защищал Ленина - "попробуйте только завалить памятник Ленину - и я вам (Партии Свобода) сломаю 2 руки и 2 ноги"...
В этом смысле мне понятно что Кернес как и Дулуман - на одной стороне. у дулумана - степень - "кандидат богословия" (он им был с 1945 по 1952 годы). у Кернеса - тоже награда от той же церкви - РПЦ, что у степень Дулуману... ну ладно, конечно хорошие качества нужно искать во всех. *Как говорил Вольтер - "не ищите недостатки - не тратьте времени - открывайте лучше истины!"*

Я не знаю как мне в жизни быть - то есть чем заняться - какая должна быть профессия...
вот кстати в церкви мне рассказали что есть такая "притча о талантах", и нужно "умножать таланты":
http://days.pravoslavie.ru/Bible/B_mf25.htm
один из талантов - вера (в Бога, Будду и т д), другой - это может быть и программирование.
Разумеется, такой атеист как Дулуман имел веру, но не умножил ее. точно так же Дулуман - возможно потом что атеист - попал в *институт искусственного интеллекта*. 
и другой атеист Джон Маккарти - он тоже имел духовный талант - как веру в Бога (у всех есть Бог в сердце) так и материальный, светский талант - искусственный интеллект...
да, иногда я думаю, что интеллект атеистов - как раз больше похож на искусственный - они им меньше пользуются... как известно - *мозг людей работает только где-то на 5-10 процентов... остальная часть мозга тогда... это "искусственный интеллект"?* (конечно это шутка?)
Еще по поводу талантов - 
http://lit.lib.ru/i/irhin_w_j/dharani-sutra.shtml
эта сутра сострадания - 
тоже говорит о талантах - 
"если он обладает талантом Дхармы и владеет искусными средствами Мудрости-Созерцания, тогда достижение плодов десяти Бхуми не составит для него труда, не говоря уже о тех малых мирских благах. Все его желания будут выполнены"
значит надо такие таланты умножать? -
"
13 Итак, бодрствуйте, потому что не знаете ни дня, ни часа, в который приидет *Сын Человеческий (и Будда тоже?)* . 14 Ибо *Он поступит, как человек, который, отправляясь в чужую страну, призвал рабов своих и поручил им имение свое*: 15 *и одному дал он пять талантов, другому два, иному один, каждому по его силе; и тотчас отправился.* 16 Получивший пять талантов пошел, употребил их в дело и приобрел другие пять талантов; 17 точно так же и получивший два таланта приобрел другие два; 18 *получивший же один талант пошел и закопал его в землю и скрыл* серебро господина своего. 19 По долгом времени, приходит господин рабов тех и требует у них отчета. 20 И, подойдя, получивший пять талантов принес другие пять талантов и говорит: господин! пять талантов ты дал мне; вот, другие пять талантов я приобрел на них. 21 Господин его сказал ему: хорошо, добрый и верный раб! в малом ты был верен, над многим тебя поставлю; войди в радость господина твоего. 22 Подошел также и получивший два таланта и сказал: господин! два таланта ты дал мне; вот, другие два таланта я приобрел на них. 23 Господин его сказал ему: хорошо, добрый и верный раб! в малом ты был верен, над многим тебя поставлю; войди в радость господина твоего. 24 *Подошел и получивший один талант и сказал: господин! я знал тебя, что ты человек жестокий, жнешь, где не сеял, и собираешь, где не рассыпа'л*, 25 и, *убоявшись, пошел и скрыл талант твой в земле; вот тебе твое*.
"
конечно, можно сказать что я немного тоже "испугался" таланта программирования (или скорее "искусственного интеллекта", а именно атеизма),
потому решил что надо отказаться от идеии "*автоматического преобразования текста в аудиовизуальный ряд*"...
С другой стороны я думаю что если говорится - "нужен *талантливый* программист" для этого проэкта Киноязык - то может быть говорится здесь о другом "таланте".
Я потратил время на изучение философии, в т ч метафизики а не изучал программирование - я всегда выбираю что-то более фундаментальное. 
Но... пришло такое время что теперь надо как-то самому зарабатывать деньги... я себя плохо представляю как монаха, живущего в монастыре, по крайней когда мне всего 30 лет сейчас. 
Да, мне нравится учение Будды. ... после медитации Випассана я познакомился с ИСККОН - международным обществом сознанием Кришны. но даже чтобы там кушать прасад - "милость Бога" - нужны деньги. Это я слышу и от проповедников этой организации. Я конечно же подумал - может быть и можно что-то сделать с этим моим талантом или хобби программирования, как-то на этом заработать. 
Как-то я попал на одно событие - приехал из Ватикана один человек - он личный консультант Папы Римского по богословским вопросам. Он сказал, что за одним столом кушает с Папой Римским =-) Я у него спросил - "почему атеисты - богатые, а мы верующие - бедные"?
он ответил, что *"Деньги - хорошо для тебя, надо быть ответственным или пойдешь в ад"*... =-(
тот же Дулуман-*атеист сказал* - "вы верующие - как паразиты - ничего не делаете ни материального ни духовного"... он кстати говорил - "Бога нет и не предвидится - ни в одной религии... *Аллах убивал людей - потому религия - грех, атеизм - святое*" и т д...
Да, я понимаю, что в связи с расстрелом небесной сотни я ... может быть немного виноват что задал Дулуману прямой вопрос ...
Я ему говорю: вот вы сказали - "Аллах убивал людей, религия - грех, атеизм - это святое..." но я не согласен. Наоборот! религия - это святое, а атеизм - это грех, болезнь! разве ленин лучше? Ленин говорил что нужно "расстрелять попов - чем больше тем лучше"... а вы сказали что вы - поп, священник, кандидат богословия... "степеня же не отменяются"... но вы сказали что в рай не хотите, что "Бога нет"... и даже на рекламе этого диспута - фото Ленина, и подписано - Дулуман - ваша фамилия... Так вот вам вопрос по Ленину - он приказывал расстреливать священников, а вы говорите что вы "священник" и что "Бога нет" - ОДНОВРЕМЕННО! это противоречие! Что вы тогда думаете о Ленине? может быть он вам ближе - его приказы расстреливать священников? приказы Мао Дзедуна "бороться с небом и Буддой?" Почему вы смеетесь когда критикуете религию/религии? разве атеизм/Ленин и т д лучше? "*что вы как "священник" думаете о приказе Ленина расстреливать священников"*?
Дулуман сказал - "таких как ты надо расстрелять"
Мне ничего не оставалось ответить - "ну, Кришна тоже убивал демонов"...
да, получил посвящение в Харе Кришна мантру, но это было не осознанно...
Я наверное действовал как буддист... Гоенка на Випасане говорил - "не нужны мантры, не нужны четки, не нужны никакие атрибуты религии"
и мне казалось что посвящение и получение четок - это не нужно чтобы быть настоящим буддистом...
я даже сейчас не вижу большой разницы между Буддой и Вишну. 
вот я читаю - 
http://www.virtualvinodh.com/religio...nu-in-buddhism
Vishnu in Buddhism
"*Vishnu as Emanation of Avalokitesvara / Vishnu is seen as an emanation of Avalokitesvara*. "
то есть "Вишну - это (эманация) Авалокитешвара Будда"...
Я читаю, что "*Далай-лама даровал посвящение Авалокитешвары*" (http://dalailama.ru/news/2035-dalai-lama-news.html )
И это очень интересно!
*http://lit.lib.ru/i/irhin_w_j/dharani-sutra.shtml*
Если Авалокитешвара - это "бодхисаттва, воплощение бесконечного сострадания всех Будд", то мне конечно же тоже нужно такое сострадание... =-) 
а может быть и посвящение у Далай Ламы в эту мантру Авалокитешвары...
из *Maha Karuna Dharani Sutra / Дхарани-Сутры Великого Сострадания* я очень многое узнал о милости Будд!
мне даже "кришнаиты" то есть вайшнавы говорили - "зачем тебе сознание Кришны? лучше будь буддистом!"
я не знаю буддизм - честно скажу, но по сравнению с другими религиями - христианством, исламом. иудаизмом, зороастризмом и подобным - я выбираю такую, в которой есть идеи реинкарнации и кармы, - это больше похоже на настоящую религию. То есть это или Вишну или Будда.
Во всяком случае, если для того чтобы "умножить талант" для Бога мне придется быть программистом в сфере искусственного интеллекта - то я не обойдусь без понимания Далай Ламы по этому вопросу (он же Авалокитешвара? или его воплощение?)
Дело в том, что в разрабатываемом "киноязыке" используется технология "физического движка" *Unity3d*... В ней используется *термин "аватар" для обозначения любого "актера":
- "создать аватар"
- "контроллер аватара"* 
и т д... конечно же это лучше чем "вовкулака" как это назвал бы Джон Маккарти. *но ведь не любой актер есть аватаром*! Аватар - скорее исключение чем правило в фильмах!
даже если Будда - это аватара Вишну... то как понимать что человек "контроллирует аватар" - того же Будду или Вишну?
разумеется, в программировании человек контроллирует только актеров (это компьютерные изображения, и они "играют роли" Бога, Будды, богов, существ и т д) - так же как режиссер контроллирует только людей-актеров во время сьемок кино... но когда актер вне кино - он же не аватар! он же не Бог!
А когда режиссер, автор фильма контроллирует актеров - он же не контроллирует буквально Бога, аватаров, Будду и т д?
Хотя я вот что думаю...
у атеистов я вычитал такие слова - что "нужно сражаться против религии в политике". и таким образом атеисты пытаются контроллировать Бога, богов... Как например когда индийский демон, асура Камса, еще до того как родился Господь Кришна - его родители сидели в тюрьме, и Кришна, Бог (аватар) родился в тюрьме... 
*Разумеется, Бога или Аватара, Кришну, Камса контроллировать не мог*...
но в случае с Кернесом кажется что *как раз атеисты и хотели контроллировать Луценка-аватара, и потому они его побили за то что он "робот"*...
и я думаю... может это никому не нужная такая технология "преобразования текстов в аудиовизуальный ряд" в автоматичсеком режиме...
Даже это атеист джон Маккарти говорил что - прежде чем интеллект компьютерных актеров (аватаров) приблизится к человеческому (или с моей интерпретацией - к божественному интеллекту) - то пройдет еще много времени...
разумеется искусственный интеллект - это не "атеистическая религия" и не "религиозный атеизм"...
Я бы сказал что искусственный интеллект это просто талант Джона Маккарти...
И он, этот атеист, и должен был его приумножить и применить в связи с Богом.
зачем может быть нужна такая программа?
мне кажется что в этом случае можно разные тексты - религиозные - буддистские, и не только - из любой религии - преобразовывать в "мультики" или точнее в аудиовизуальный ряд - (полу)автоматически...
ведь большинство режиссеров которые создают фильмы думают только о том как им заработать деньги - и потому они выбирают не те сценарии фильмов/мультфильмов (или даже компьютерных игр) и т д которые связанны с религией, а те что не связанны с ней...
но ведь и в религии можно найти истории (это "сценарии"?) об атеистах, демонах. почему атеисты эти истории не изучают, не извлекают из них уроки?
Есть такая проста программа - http://www.123dapp.com/
в ней можно открыть любое видео, на которое записана скажем какая-то скульптура - допустим скульптура Будды, - с разных сторон,
или фотографии Будды с разных сторон,
и программа потом эти изображения склеивает, и восстанавливает трехмерное изображение "будды/аватара"...
в Буддизме все проще, если говорить не о контроле над "аватарами" а о  контролле над "буддами" 
разумеется, лучше если это будут "лжебудды" или лжесвященники - как тот же священник-атеист, марксист, воинствующий безбожник Дулуман...
если контроллировать Мао, Ленина, Дулуман или джона Маккарти, или какого-то критика (есть еще такой Х. Пиес - он критиковал компьютерную лингвистику - и всех в этой области называл "безумными" или даже "безбожниками"... но... есть *юродивые* - *одержимые* Богом. Если человек "безумен Христа (Бога/аватара/Будды) ради" - что плохого - как апостол защищающий Иисуса от распятия?
*Человек может внешне выглядеть как атеист (робот?), но он сам - глубоко верующий (аватар/бог/будда/человек) на самом деле, и наоборот)*
вобщем все эти философские соображения иногда заставляют подумать, что ...
китайское выражение - 
"*тот кто пользуется техникой - у того материализируются мысли, восприятие, действия, и он теряет истинное я, и не следует Дао"* -
кажется что эти слова правильные...
Ведь правда, если думать что Луценко ("враг" памятнику Ленина в Киеве) - это не аватар, а робот - то что в этом хорошего?
что хорошего в том чтобы думать что Бог - это робот?
разве можно сказать что Будда - это робот?
Если мы все произошли от "Верховного Робота" Будды (Бога/Аватара) - то... мы тоже роботы что ли?
но Кернес именно это и сказал - "аватар - это же робот будущего"...
Конечно, если это настоящие роботы, робототехника - 
как на сайте - http://robotex.com/products/
то *если назвать робота - AVATAR® III - он Богом не станет, он не станет создателем всех вселенных*.
Бог всегда был Богом, и им же останется. никто не может стать верховным Богом... разве что "полубогом"
...
Если же все дело только в терминологии и путанице в терминах - то может быть у меня есть шанс быть программистом такого "Киноязыка",
если же все намного сложнее, и это в принципе не правильно - "*контроллировать т. наз. Аватары* (а на самом деле - "цифровых актеров" в форме аватаров и других существ) искусственным интеллектом, который создал атеист" - 
то придется отказаться от этой идеи...

вобщем такая вот у меня ситуация...
иногда я пытаюсь себя убедить что "искусственный интеллект - это просто атеистическая религия вроде буддизма",
и применительно к компьютерам - это нормально - "создавать или контроллировать аватары"...
просто может быть это не должно называться искусственным интеллектом?
ведь Бога может контроллировать только слуга Бога (интеллект слуги Бога, преданнного, чтобы "контроллировать будду" - надо быть буддистом)...
значит "цифровой аватар" контроллируется не искусственным интеллектом, а то что называется "божественный интеллект"...
Как говорил Гегель - все что действительно - разумно. Все что разумно - действительно...
Если аватар - действительный - он разумен. Если аватар разумен - он действительный...
но... если им управляет "искусственный интеллект"? что тогда?
разумен ли искусственный интеллект? конечно же он не дотягивает до человеческого интеллекта, тем более до божественного.

возможно ли "одухотворить" искусственный интеллект?
можно ли преобразовать "искусственный интеллект в человеческий, живой интеллект, божественный интеллект"?
ведь искусственный интеллект - это просто программа, написаная на языке программирования. не обязательно это язык программирования ЛИСП (написанный атеистом Маккарти)...
Даже иногда думаю, может быть программирование на языке ЛИСП (созданном атеистом) - это все равно что ... "программирование на языке АДа"?
Ведь была такая - одна из первых программистов - Лавлейс, Ада
И по ее имени назван *язык АДА* =-) ЯЗЫК АДА, язык Рая, язык духовного мира... интересно, но... как тогда на таком языке программировать?
ведь может быть у атеистов как раз и есть такая цель - чтобы мы программировали АД, а не рай?
если Дулуман не хочет попасть в рай - значит язык Рая ему не интересен. Ему интересен АД, и "язык АДА"...
а джону Маккарти интересен язык ЛИСП...
...
я вообще-то думал стать просто верующим философом... а так получается что ... или придется как философ писать книги на языке людей,
или писать компьютерные программы (искусственный интеллект для контроля над "аватарами"...) на "языках АДА"...
...

Вобщем я уже понимаю что я пишу здесь то что не нужно Далай Ламе...
Хотя может быть его как раз и контроллируют Китайцы - компартия Китая считает что "Далай Лама - это аватар"...
потому китайцы думают - "если Далай Лама - аватар, а аватар - это робот будущего - то его надо контроллировать на ... языке АДА"... (языке атеистов)...
я знаю, что в Китае запрещен Google, wikipedia, youtube, facebook, запрещено искать в интернете критику компартии Китая, 
запрещено искать в интернете слова - "Далай Лама, Дхарма, свободный Тибет" и т д...
видимо как раз так "искусственный интеллект Китайского Фаервола - программы которая не пускает в китайский интернет антикоммунизм" -
может именно это и есть "аватар контроллер", который мешает всем нам?

я читал на сайте - 
http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/chin...ae-114374.html
*Падение режима в Украине вызывает искру надежды в Китае*
Велика Епоха 27.02.2014

Вы не думайте что мне нужно падение коммунизма или непадение коммунизма. мне все равно...
вконце концов... даже Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада - (я знаю что Далай Лама общался с Радханатхом Свами,
был в храме ИСККОН в Бангалоре, и там - *Далай Лама повесил гирлянду цветов на Прабхупаду* - шакти авеша аватару Господа Нитьянанды), -
Прабхупада когда лично был в Москве, СССР в 70-х годах, то он доказывал Котовскому, что 
Веды - это тоже "*духовный коммунизм*"... все принадлежит Богу, Кришне..
Просто должен в центре быть Кришна, а не Ленин/Мао...
Или чтобы было понятнее - в центре болжен быть АВАТАР...
да, это может быть аватар в компьютере - робот. Его можно контроллировать.
но атеисты даже не хотят "создать аватар", нарисовать Его...
Когда я сказал Дулуману - вот вы отрицаете Иисуса, а вот я был в Индии - и там люди очень верят в Кришну.
Кришна сказал - "оставь все другие религии - предайся Мне" - тогда вы, Дулуман - может быть тоже приймете Кришну?
А он сказал - "Кришны - нет"...
говорю Дулуману - "а Баларама есть? Чайтанья есть? Нитьянанда есть?"
Дулуман даже не пытался расспросить кто это - говорит - "нет, если это Бог - нет"
...
он очень странно думает. если Бог есть в сознании человека - он думает что все равно Бога нет...
они, атеисты думают, что если Бог есть в их Китайском сетевом экране - 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Золотой щит
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Интернет-цензура в Китайской Народной Республике
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interne...ublic_of_China
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ublic_of_China
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...words_in_China

они *думают*, *что* *добавляя Аватара в "черный список"*, *они таким образом контроллируют источник всех вселенных*,
*но это не так*!
Они думают что "нарисовать можно что угодно", и что Бог - это просто картинка, просто изображение в компьютере...
но это ведь не так!

они думают что их мозг - это китайский фаервол, но это не так!
они думают, что можно "выбросить" бога из сознания, но это не так! *нельзя Бога, Аватара исключать из сознания!*
нельзя запрещать доступ к Аватару, то есть Богу - как бы то ни было - посредством "сетевого экрана",
или посредством побития людей  наподобии Луценка (на тянь ань мен) или преследования фалуньгун...

http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/chin...ae-114374.html
_«Запретить коммунистическую партию Китая/Украины и т д»
«Если Украина объявит о том, что коммунистическая партия запрещена в Украине, я объявлю, что коммунистическая партия запрещена во всём мире», — сказал пользователь Сети Xiaosa Kunlunxia._

тогда мне нужно забыть о "контроллировании аватаров?"
если мы - верующие думаем о "контроллировании аватаров" в компьютере, о том чтобы кто-то из актеров играл роль Бога и т д -
то китайцы и коммунисты получают право контроллировать религию, аватаров - но уже не в компьютерах, а в жизни - 
запрещают Далай Ламу, Гугл в Китае и т д... в "офлайне"


_Некоторые китайцы, оторвавшись от компьютеров, даже вышли на улицы с плакатами в руках, чтобы выразить общественное мнение: «Украинцы освободились. Как долго ещё будут ждать китайцы?» 
Память о бойне
Жестокое подавление протестующих бывшим украинским правительством воскресило в памяти многих китайцев уничтожение демократического движения в Китае в 1989 году компартией, когда для убийства безоружных демонстрантов были использованы танки и пулемёты. 
«Результаты настолько разные», — сокрушались некоторые пользователи Сети. 
Некоторые отметили, что Янукович отдал приказ о подавлении, приведшем к гибели 82 демонстрантов, и сейчас он находится в розыске. В свою очередь, китайские военные убили от сотен до тысяч людей, а мероприятия в память о погибших в Китае запрещают, а если всё же кто-то пытается их провести, то людей разгоняют. 
Лу Чэнь, Великая Эпоха_ 


Может быть пока нужно закончить мой длинный текст... Администраторы могут его переместить в другую тему, могут удалить лишнее - как им кажется нужным...

главная суть вопроса - как и где будет встреча с Далай Ламой в Киеве? Можно ли с ним поговорить например о том что я здесь пишу? 
если *Далай Лама поддержал Аватар-2045* - то он поддержит и мою идею, так?
но *мне интересно все же что он скажет о "контроллировании  аватаров искусственным интеллектом"..*.
ведь я *понимаю что политики пытаются контроллировать религию...*

когда я говорил с одним атеистом - говорю - смотрите  вот Кришна, Бог.
Он хотя и видит божество - не верит в Него...
а когда я говорю - а *вы бы нарисовали сами Бога, аватар?*
он, *атеист сказал - нет, "я бы лучше нарисовал пейзаж"..*.
значит, если человек создаст таких "аватаров", то это уже будут действительно будут роботы будущего" на стороне аватаров живых?
или же нам такие роботы-аватары в компьютерах (и "контроль" над ними в компьютерах) не нужны?
вконце-концов... ведь если интересна книга, сценарий - то можно просто взять живых актеров - и они сыграют любую роль - аватара, святого и т д...
зачем заставлять программу играть роль Бога?

в фильме Матрица, разные существа - агенты Матрицы (коммунисты), защитники религии (Тринити - Троица -отец сын святой дух, провидица и т д) - это просто программы...
понятно что это просто имена...
но в реальной жизни все похоже...
в Китае - при власти Компартия. И в ней много таких "интеллектуальных агентов" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Agent )
которым не выгодна религия...
конечгно же если это люди - то они не машины...
но атеисты (коммунисты), если они отрицают Бога и душу - они тем самым сами приравнивают себя к материи...
они отрицают божественный интеллект, а сами же имеют в головах "искусственный интеллект" - безбожный интллект...
Их мозг работает как программа...
но программа - бездушная...
логика не знает жалости...
логика (атеистическая, железная) может отрицать жизнь и это плохо...
*если "логика" отрицает жизнь - то нужно такую лже"логику" выбросить и принять Бога, выбрать жизнь, аватары...*

Есть конечно *Игра и мультик "Аватар – легенда об Аанге"*. и там это не аватар. там это просто какой-то "мистик" *со "стрелкой" (или это тилака?) на голове*...
*Аватар  "аватару" - рознь.*

когда программа (компьютер, искусственный интеллект) синтезирует речь - это "автоматическое преобразование реплик - в речь"...
но не видно кто говорит... и качество далеко от идеального...
если программа переводит текст с одного языка на другой - это тоже искусственный интеллект. качество тоже не всегда хорошее...
если программа управляет "шахматными фигурами", разными персонажами (аватарами или нет), - это тоже "искусственный интеллект"...

Ленин сказал - "верующий в науке - тот же атеист... смотрит на Бога, а ... задом двигается к материалиму, атеизму"...
но если мы смотрим на Бога. аватара. даже если им управляет искусственный интеллект, но сценарий взят из священных писаний - это плохо?
конечно тоже смотря какой сценарий...
есть же сценарии демонов, а есть сценарии верующих людей...
если какой0то актер в Индии игроает роль демона Хираньякашипу - это же не значит что он и в самом деле в реальной жизни - Хираньякашипу...
Но Хираньякашипу когда-то был в этой вселенной... 
Зачем тогда кто-то из актеров играет роль этого демона, асура - пусть и в фильме?

конечно, роль в фильме - это не одно и то же что реальная жизнь...
Святой может играть роль Бога.
Например Его Святейшество Индрадьюмна Свами играет роль Нарасимхадева - Аватара Вишну...
это не значит что он - Бог...
хотя... духовному учителю тоже бывает поклоняются как Богу...
ведь он повторяет слова Бога, аватара... а может быть и Его действия - особенно в кино... что же плохого, так?
...


http://harekrishna.ru/biblioteka/gd/2004/4/
--
Тема этого номера — «Сахаджиизм», или *притворная преданность*. Великий *гуру современных актеров К. С. Станиславский учил, что, играя роль, нужно «вжиться в образ», т.е. перенять образ мыслей и настроение своего персонажа*.
В практике бхакти также есть те, что *«вжился в образ», но не вымышленных персонажей, а чистых преданных Господа*. *Подражая образу мыслей и умонастроению великих преданных, такие люди даже могут изображать проявление духовного экстаза, ощущая прилив, как им кажется, духовных эмоций. Но в сравнении с истинными святыми они лишь актёры, имитаторы.* Они не приняты в круг чистых вайшнавов и всегда останутся вне его, как одна их уловок майи, привлекающая таких же поверхностных людей.
Их показная преданность лишена подлинного самопожертвования. Их привлекает Кришна и те эмоции, которые они могут выжать из намы, рупы, гуны и лилы. Если человек привлечен идеями сахаджии, то будь он учеником даже подлинного гуру, его связь с ним — не более чем протворство, формальность. Сахаджии говорят, что проповедь и распространени книг — удел каништха-адхикари, а такие «зрелые перцы», как они, достойны наслаждаться лилами Господа. Они "Ищут гуру", подобных себе и, в конечном итоге, теряют все.
Бхакти Ракшак Шридхар — Хранитель Преданности — и Бхакти Сундар Говинда — Тот, чья преданность прекрасна и совершенна —  вот имена тех вайшнавов, чье учение и личный пример помогут нам *избежать этой ужасной болезни души*.

--
Если имитация актерами  других существ или Бога (аваторов) - так плохо, то почему?
а *если имитируют роботы (как в словах Кернеса о Луценко "аватар - это же робот") а не люди*?



Интересны мысли кого бы то ни было по этому поводу


Спасибо всем заранее

----------

Гошка (05.11.2014), Кузьмич (03.11.2014), Шавырин (27.06.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

В буддизме по этому поводу говорится примерно следующее: для начала нужно очистить сосуд, иначе буддизм здесь вместить уже некуда. Слишком много концепций...

----------

Chok Drang (13.01.2015), Neroli (26.06.2014), Алик (26.06.2014), Антон Соносон (26.06.2014), Аурум (26.06.2014), Геннадий Юрич (03.11.2014), Гханта (05.11.2014), Дэнни (28.06.2014), лесник (09.11.2014), Нико (26.06.2014), Паня (27.06.2014), Ридонлиев (04.11.2014), Чагна Дордже (27.06.2014), Шавырин (27.06.2014), Эделизи (26.06.2014)

----------


## Иван Донец

> В буддизме по этому поводу говорится примерно следующее: для начала нужно очистить сосуд, иначе буддизм здесь вместить уже некуда. Слишком много концепций...


Хорошо, можно что-то почитать об этом? Можете дать какие-то ссылки на статьи / лекции (лучше Видео) Далай Ламы или других учителей по этой теме (если это необходимое условие)?

по поводу множества концепций - это я немного пытался учиться на философском факультете... чего я только там не узнал! и что "Бог хорошо - а другие науки более необходимы" (Аристотель, метафизика), или что "Маркс был неплохим философом" и т д... - но я с этим всем не согласен!
Хотя что касается "Бог хорошо - а другие науки более необходимы" - то это смотря о каком Боге говорить... Видимо Аристотель говорил о Зевсе как о их главном Боге. а Церковь, правда, теперь считает что Аристотель говорил о Боге христиан... =-) . Я конечно понимаю что это разные Боги...
Я бы все же слова Аристотеля "перевернул" бы: например "аватар" и искусственный интеллект - хорошо, но Живой Бог (Будда, Аватар) - более необходим! =-)

Что значит сосуд в ваших словах? о чем речь? я думал что философский факультет поможет разобраться также и в религии... я ошибался. даже религиеведение - совсем оказывается бесполезно... Сколько оказалось религиеведов, которые просто религией интересуются, но сами - атеисты! (я же не хочу быть таким и оставил этот философский ф-т... впрочем и по другой причине - надо как-то зарабатывать, а философия только их отбирала)...
...
сосуд - это сознание? нужно очистить свой ум как в Матрице - "free your mind"? так?
Но я понимаю что если говорить о том же буддизме, то ... МАНТРА как раз и означает ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЕ УМА (сосуда?)...
тогда какие мантры вы предложите?

А вообще мантра Авалокитешвары - как ее повторяют? 
и далай лама - это и есть Авалокитешвара? 
меня заинтересовал именно Авалокитешвара, и вообще буддистские ДХАРАНИ - мантры, которые освобождают от кармы за многие жизни (и кальпы)...
но я знаю чтобы они работали надо посвящение... я прав?

а какие вообще посвящения как у вас написано - ДАРУЕТ Далай Лама?
что такое посвящение в Авалокитешвара Мантру? то есть в чем оно состоит? 
у меня сейчас не такое простое положение - ищу ответы в религии, точнее - в вере.
мне надоели "авраамические религии" - христианство, ислам, иудаизм...
там ни кармы, ни реинкарнации. и никакого вегетарианства... все тогда у них почти бесполезно...
Если их Бог - это Бог Кира 2 Великого - то есть Зороастрийский - то значит это Ахура Мазда?
Вобщем я не в восторге от Ахура Мазды (асоциации сразу с ведическими Асурами то есть демонами)...
а вот Будда - Мазда - это намного интереснее.
может быть что такой "Будда-Мазда" это и есть бог христиан, мусульман и иудеев?
хотя конечно... это будет немного спекуляцией...
Будда мне всегда нравился...

я почему-то учил в китайский в школе ... да, 9 лет, какая-то китайская школа...
но в Китае же - буддизм, так ведь? 
даже вот этот фильм - о Дхарани Сутре, которая УНИЧТОЖАЕТ АДЫ, или УСМИРЯЕТ АСУРОВ (демонов) - 
тоже... создан в Китаае - на китайском...

я даже сам решил сделать для этого фильма - субтитры =-)
вот сам сел и написал их на английском - с оригинального текста на английском...
думаю - может перевести еще и на русский?

кому-то из буддистов на этом сайте это интересно вообще?

я добавил субтитры - можете включить - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bMRVCdLOHk

их правда надо еще и синхронизировать... кому то интересно это?
есть еще этой же фирмы другие такие "мультики" из буддизма - их тоже было бы интересно перевести на русский...

Дхарани - это очень сильные мантры как я понимаю...

Кто нибудь может мне ответить как можно "уничтожить ады" при помощи Авалокитешвара Мантры?
вот я иду например на улицу - а там кто-то курит...
у тех же буддистов я читаю - что табак - это какое-то демоническое существо...
вы не поверите, я на улице в своем районе ходил расклеивал тексты - в котором написано о вреде курения...
и я туда поместил историю из буддизма - 

http://www.vajrayana.ru/biblio/demon.html
Вредящее действие табака

также мне понравилась 
http://spiritual.ru/lib/vodka.html
(История) происхождения водки и наставление, разъясняющее (ее) вред,изложенные наставником Буддой Падмасамбхавой

...

мне также нравятся некоторые другие положения буддизма, которых я не нахожу в других религиях. они убедительно говорят о том что можно и что нельзя. я этому всему хочу научиться у буддистов...
что нужно чтобы стать буддистом?

чтобы никого не ненавидеть, а наоборот - за всех молиться лдаже за врагов?
даже если все плохо...
как бороться с гневом?

интересна http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сутра сердца
особенно что в  ней есть слова - prajnaapaaramitaa-mahaamantrа
... точно так же как в сознании Кришны - тоже Махамантра!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c9-XaA2f00


какая у буддистов самая сильная мантра? какую мантру повторяет далай Лама? я тоже хочу такую мантру повторять

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо, можно что-то почитать об этом? Можете дать какие-то ссылки на статьи / лекции (лучше Видео) Далай Ламы или других учителей по этой теме (если это необходимое условие)?


А вы не пробовали читать книги Далай-ламы? И в сети полно и в магазинах..... Повторяйте мантру ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ. А то от ваших простынь голова кружится.

----------

Chok Drang (13.01.2015), Геннадий Юрич (03.11.2014), Гханта (05.11.2014), Шавырин (27.06.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

Маленькое уточнение.
Там откуда взял эту информацию уважаемый топикстартер, ни разу не говорилось о посещении именно Киева, а не другого города Украины. 3 января 2014 года упомянутое 8 минут видео с 1 незначительным пропуском звука было показано по телевизору теми, кто испросил интервью и его снял, а именно Zik, а это львовский канал. Кроме упомянутого Александра Фельдмана в начальной ссылке есть его полный тёзка, с которым мы учились в одном институте.
Да, и слово "гадючник" не соответствует истине и оно некрасиво звучит, особенно в этой теме характеризует именно неочищеный сосуд, о котором недвузначно и не случайно упомянул Валерий Павлов джи.
И просьба.
Сейчас видимо реклама ДНР пойдёт, ибо человека уже прёт.
Покорнейше прошу ВСЕ номера счетов, которые некто станет выставлять по этому поводу, удалять. [за свои слова отвечаю в полной мере].

----------


## Нико

> Маленькое уточнение.
> Там откуда взял эту информацию уважаемый топикстартер, ни разу не говорилось о посещении именно Киева, а не другого города Украины. 3 января 2014 года упомянутое 8 минут видео с 1 незначительным пропуском звука было показано по телевизору теми, кто испросил интервью и его снял, а именно Zik, а это львовский канал. Кроме упомянутого Александра Фельдмана в начальной ссылке есть его полный тёзка, с которым мы учились в одном институте.
> Да, и слово "гадючник" не соответствует истине и оно некрасиво звучит, особенно в этой теме характеризует именно неочищеный сосуд, о котором недвузначно и не случайно упомянул Валерий Павлов джи.
> И просьба.
> Сейчас видимо реклама ДНР пойдёт, ибо человека уже прёт.
> Покорнейше прошу ВСЕ номера счетов, которые некто станет выставлять по этому поводу, удалять. [за свои слова отвечаю в полной мере].


Да там обойдутся без массовых пожертвований).

----------

Сергей Хос (07.11.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Здравствуйте, меня зовут Иван


Спасибо, Иван! ... Я полагаю, что данной информации уже(!) достаточно.

Киев - одно из самых лучших мест для Дхармы. Был и будет. Так и передайте своим командирам.

----------

Aliona (27.06.2014), Ашвария (27.06.2014), Максим& (07.07.2015), Пангена (12.11.2014), Шавырин (27.06.2014)

----------


## Vega

> Спасибо, Иван! ... Я полагаю, что данной информации уже(!) достаточно.
> 
> *Киев* - одно из самых лучших мест для Дхармы. Был и будет. Так и передайте своим командирам.


Угу.. Нидала туда - там ему место...И будет  счастье..

А ЕСДЛ ХIV там нечего делать...
Жаль, что принимается такое необдуманное решение  (если действительно решение о визите имеет место быть)....

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Лама, великий как Океан, посещает
1. экономически состоявшиевся страны
2. традиционно буддийские регионы (пусть даже бедные), с преемущественно будд. населением.

так что не читайте укр.прессы и советских газет.
 вот официальный сайт http://http://www.dalailama.com/teachings/schedule

----------


## Ашвария

> Угу.. Нидала туда - там ему место...И будет  счастье..
> 
> А ЕСДЛ ХIV там нечего делать...
> Жаль, что принимается такое необдуманное решение  (если действительно решение о визите имеет место быть)....


См. #5 . ОлеНидал в городе Львов в 2003 уже побывал. АумСинрикисты какраз ему погоду подкрепили. Эт от первого лица совершенно объективно. Остальное домыслы.
Да, повторяю. Вначале топикстартер хотя бы выяснил который из двух Александров Фельдманов Е.С.Д.Л. пригласил и что ему на это Далай Лама ответил, а потому уже бы тему открывал, потому как официальные личные высказывания Е.С.Д.Л. об Украине есть с 2011, а лично говорит Е.С.Д.Л. о предположительной поездке перед Новым 2014 годом, и ни один нормальный охранник самого его конечно до достижения безопасности ситуации никуда не пустит; у Него не только Буддисты в охране имеются

----------

Шавырин (27.06.2014)

----------


## Тензин Таши

Интересно, кто-нибудь  дочитал самый первый пост до конца? а до середины? первую треть?

----------

Алик (06.11.2014), Ануруддха (27.06.2014), Аурум (27.06.2014), Кузьмич (03.11.2014), лесник (09.11.2014), Нико (27.06.2014), Паня (27.06.2014), Шавырин (27.06.2014), Эделизи (27.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Вот, что сосуд неочищенный делает...

----------

Нико (27.06.2014), Паня (27.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2014), Эделизи (27.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Угу.. Нидала туда - там ему место...И будет счастье..


Обрисуйте, пожалуйста, Вашу личную ментальную проблему немного конкретнее.

----------

Ридонлиев (07.11.2014)

----------


## Паня

> Интересно, кто-нибудь  дочитал самый первый пост до конца? а до середины? первую треть?


Можно ли выяснить - является ли пост Ивана рекордным по количеству букв на БФ?

----------

Алик (06.11.2014), Геннадий Юрич (03.11.2014), Нико (27.06.2014), Ридонлиев (04.11.2014), Тензин Таши (27.06.2014), Шавырин (27.06.2014), Эделизи (27.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Скорее, рекордным по количеству цветов.

----------

Ho Shim (10.11.2014), Нико (27.06.2014), Паня (27.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2014), Эделизи (27.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ик. что это было?

----------


## Ашвария

> Ик. что это было?


Уже сплыло  :Smilie: 
СергейДжура's Агентура жжёт... на чём сидит того и жжёт.

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Я так и не смог осилить больше одного абзаца. Но так и не понял-ЕСДЛ приедет к нам или нет?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Я так и не смог осилить больше одного абзаца. Но так и не понял-ЕСДЛ приедет к нам или нет?


даже не сомневайтесь. все будет.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта.

----------

